# Livery yard around Wareham, Bere Regis, Milborne St Andrew



## FlybyKnight (18 January 2017)

Hi there.

Wondering if anyone has any recommendations for part livery for 16.2 TB around wareham stretching out to Milton Abbas. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (31 January 2017)

You could ring Fishmore Hill Stables and speak to Sarah. That's Milton Abbas.


----------

